# Li-Fe Battery Charging



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Need some help. Any one know if i can I charge a Li-Fe battrey on my lipo charger?? It's a Checkpoint


----------



## fastorange (Apr 26, 2008)

it should say li-fe/ or a123 battery for charging....i wouldnt use the regular lipo setting


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

ecoastrc said:


> Need some help. Any one know if i can I charge a Li-Fe battrey on my lipo charger?? It's a Checkpoint


Checkpoints will not charge LiFe batteries safely. I would recommend using a LiFe style charger. Check out this charger for LiFe batteries.

This one is about $25

http://www.shop.zippracing.com/LiFe-Lipo-Charger-Balancer-1A-ZR1013.htm

or this is what I use


http://thunderpowerrc.com/html/cba-chargers-610C.html

We sell these for $100, They will charge LiPo, LiFe, NiMH, batteries. This will charge all of your rc batteries. Lipo up to 10 amps.


----------



## jashack79 (Jul 24, 2003)

I dont think the dc thunder power charges life does it? I know the new ac/dc does.


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

jashack79 said:


> I dont think the dc thunder power charges life does it? I know the new ac/dc does.


The DC 610 charges LiFe packs.


----------

